# British Woman Marries Pet Dolphin... (No Respect at All for Pure Marriage)



## Shimmie (May 6, 2009)

No contention is presented with this article.  Not posted for argument.  

It just simply occurred to me that People are out of control.  With the onset of gay marriage, people are oblivious to boundaries when it comes to the sanctity of marriage.    

This is all the more reason, to protect the pure and true definition of marriage which is indeed that of between a Man and a Woman be they Christian or non Christian... It's man and wife!  Period! 
_____________________________________________

*Man bites dog? No, woman weds dolphin *

*British woman ‘marries’ dolphin, tying the net after 15-year courtship*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10694972/

The Associated Press
updated 2:48 p.m. ET, Tues., Jan. 3, 2006


JERUSALEM - Sharon Tendler met Cindy 15 years ago. She said it was love at first sight. This week she finally took the plunge and proposed. The lucky "guy" plunged right back.

In a modest ceremony at Dolphin Reef in the southern Israeli port of Eilat, Tendler, a 41-year-old British citizen, apparently became the world's first person to "marry" a dolphin.

Dressed in a white dress, a veil and pink flowers in her hair, Tendler got down on one knee on the dock and gave Cindy a kiss. And a piece of herring.

"It's not a perverted thing. I do love this dolphin. He's the love of my life," she said Saturday, upon her return to London.

Tendler, who said she imports clothes and promotes rock bands in England, has visited Israel several times a year since first meeting the dolphin.

When asked in the past if she had a boyfriend, she would always reply, "No. I'm going to end up with Cindy." 

On Wednesday, she made it official, sort of. While she acknowledged the "wedding" had no legal bearing she did say it reflected her deep feelings toward the bottlenosed, 35-year-old object of her affection.

"It's not a bad thing. It’s just something that we did because I love him, but not in the way that you love a man. It's just a pure love that I have for this animal," she said.

While she still kept open the option of "marrying human" at some stage, she said for now she was strictly a "one-dolphin woman."

She's hardly the jealous type, though.

"He will still play with all the other girls there," she said, of their prenuptial agreement. "I hope he has a lot of baby dolphins with the other dolphins. The more dolphins the better."
 
*'I'm not a pervert'* 

And so on Wednesday afternoon, the thrilled bride, wearing a white dress, walked down the dock before hundreds of astounded visitors and kneeled down before her groom, who was waiting in the water. 

Cindy, escorted by his fellow best-men dolphins, swam over to Tendler and she hugged him, whispered sweet nothings in his ear, and kissed him in front of the cheering crowd. 

After the ceremony was sealed with some mackerels, Tendler was tossed into the water by her friends so that she could swim with her new husband. 

"I'm the happiest girl on earth," the bride said as she chocked back tears of emotion. "I made a dream come true, and I am not a pervert," she stressed. 

Tendler said she and her newly wed husband will probably spend their wedding night bowling. 

"But what kind of children would they have?" one of the children in the crowd asked his father.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 6, 2009)

This stuff would go on with or without Gay marriage. She's not the first person to fall in love with a animal 

craziness!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

This is a joke right?

So is she going to live under the sea like the little mermaid or he going to move in with her?


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This stuff would go on with or without Gay marriage. She's not the first person to fall in love with a animal
> 
> craziness!!!!!!


That wasn't my point.


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This is a joke right?
> 
> So is she going to live under the sea like the little mermaid or he going to move in with her?


  I thought it was a joke.  But this same article was on FoxNews as well.   

Folks are just sick....

I guess they figure it doesn't make a difference since the efforts to change the pure definition of marriage is in effect.  

Even the child could figure out that something was wrong when he asked his dad, 'What kind of children will they have?"


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 6, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This is a joke right?
> 
> So is she going to live under the sea like the little mermaid or he going to move in with her?


I love the little boys question about what her children will look like How do you answer that as a parenterplexed


----------



## btrflyrose (May 6, 2009)

That's just...incredibly sad.  

I was just thinking about this today, this very thing after seeing on the news how more states (DC and Maine) are opening up marriage to be between men and men, women and women, as a right.  My very next thought was, 'okay, now that's done...what's next?'  Because we all know it's just a slippery slope.

I know the argument will be that they're 'free to love who they love,' of course it's a horrible state of affairs when that *who* becomes an *it* and the states begin recognizing those too.  

It really is a mockery of what the Lord has decreed.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I love the little boys question about what her children will look like How do you answer that as a parenterplexed


 
Easy....
They will make mermaids.


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I love the little boys question about what her children will look like How do you answer that as a parenterplexed


   I know... right?   He was adorable.  

Cutiebe, it took a child to ask what some adults are 'afraid' to.


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2009)

btrflyrose said:


> That's just...incredibly sad.
> 
> I was just thinking about this today, this very thing after seeing on the news how more states (DC and Maine) are opening up marriage to be between men and men, women and women, as a right. My very next thought was, 'okay, now that's done...what's next?' Because we all know it's just a slippery slope.
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's just a slippery slope.   Give the devil an inch and he'll take ten miles. 

Just like my skin and DNA is Black and will never change, so it is with Marriage.  It will always be that as between a Man and a Woman.  It's not changing just because someone wants it to.  Some things in life are set in Blood and can never be removed nor altered.  

I can use all of the skin lightener I want, I will still be Black in my bloodline... my DNA makeup.   So it is with Marriage.  God never changes what He has ordained.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 6, 2009)

This article is entirely very sad. I mean give me a break a dolphin? =/.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 6, 2009)

I love my Macbook, but do I want to "marry" it?

What in the world???  When I read this story just now to dh, he almost had whiplash when I said that she was the first person in the world to marry a dolphin....and now he can't stop laughing.


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love my Macbook, but do I want to "marry" it?
> 
> What in the world??? When I read this story just now to dh, he almost had whiplash when I said that she was the first person in the world to marry a dolphin....and now he can't stop laughing.




I love my bottle of Ovation Cell Therapy (for my hair)... I wouldn't marry it.   

Maybe the president of the company.....  I'd be ankle length by Christmas. I'd send you an entire case for you and Hubby's anniversary.

 I can 'dream' can't I?


----------



## FloweringSakura (May 7, 2009)

...........


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> This article is entirely very sad. I mean give me a break a dolphin? =/.


I know... it really is sad.   I truly thought it was a joke when I saw the headline.  But it was on both Fox and MSNBC...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I love my bottle of Ovation Cell Therapy (for my hair)... I wouldn't marry it.
> 
> Maybe the president of the company.....  I'd be ankle length by Christmas. I'd send you an entire case for you and Hubby's anniversary.
> 
> I can 'dream' can't I?


----------



## divya (May 7, 2009)

This is just bad on so many levels. It's a good reminder that we are called to be witnesses. The  kinds of things people do in this world show that they are really in need of Jesus in their lives...


----------



## FlowerHair (May 7, 2009)

It's like that man who married a sheep a few years ago...even worse, because you know he'll be molesting that animal


----------



## PaperClip (May 7, 2009)

Where's PETA? It's not ok to EAT animals but it's ok to marry them and have sex with them?


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> It's like that man who married a sheep a few years ago...even worse, because you know he'll be molesting that animal


 
OMGoodness!   I never knew this.  

This is very scary because from what I've been told, men have been arrested for penetrating sheep.   

 I was also told that sheep have internal organs similar to a woman's.     I have to check this out.  



FoxyScholar said:


> Where's PETA? It's not ok to EAT animals but it's ok to marry them and have sex with them?


 
INDEED!  Where was / is PETA where it really counts.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


>



I wonder if he can divorce her for irreconcilable craziness and get all her money to donate to PETA hehehehe.


----------



## trenise (May 8, 2009)

Oh this is horrible.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 8, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I wonder if he can divorce her for irreconcilable craziness and get all her money to donate to PETA hehehehe.


 

Wow ... Dolphins, sheep ... I'm not the most conservative person in the world, but some things are just out of this world. Well, we definitely know they are NOT equally yoked. There must be a loop hole in the law that makes this legal. Nuts!

I'm surprised someone hasn't chimed in and said, "Well, women have been marrying "dogs" for ages, so what's the problem."  Sorry...


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 8, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> It's like that man who married a sheep a few years ago...even worse, because you know he'll be molesting that animal


 
Was this in "Norge" Sorry, I HAD to ask.


----------



## PittGirl06 (May 12, 2009)

Gay marriage is one thing, but this is just wierd.


----------



## Shimmie (May 12, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Wow ... Dolphins, sheep ... I'm not the most conservative person in the world, but some things are just out of this world. Well, we definitely know they are NOT equally yoked. There must be a loop hole in the law that makes this legal. Nuts!
> 
> *I'm surprised someone hasn't chimed in and said, "Well, women have been marrying "dogs" for ages, so what's the problem."  **Sorry*...


 
  @ Not equally yoked....  (You are so right about that). 

At the bolded... Please say it ain't so....   No one has really married a dog, have they?  I'm still trying to get past the sheep.


----------



## Shimmie (May 12, 2009)

PittGirl06 said:


> Gay marriage is one thing,
> 
> *but this is just wierd*.


 
Totally weird....


----------



## Shimmie (May 12, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I wonder if he can divorce her for irreconcilable craziness and get all her money to donate to PETA hehehehe.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Aug 4, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> @ Not equally yoked.... (You are so right about that).
> 
> At the bolded... Please say it ain't so....  No one has really married a dog, have they? I'm still trying to get past the sheep.


 
Uhmm, not a real dog.  I was being "funny".  Dogs ... as in men who are no good   .


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Uhmm, not a real dog. I was being "funny". Dogs ... as in men who are no good  .


 

LOL!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 4, 2009)

PittGirl06 said:


> Gay marriage is one thing, but this is just wierd.


 That's how a society crumbles though. There's an old saying- If you tell a lie loud enough long enough it becomes accepted as the truth. If we think about it there are many things being done right now in our world that would have caused cardiac arrest in our grandparents. Remember Fred Sanford and the 'big one'?  And not b/c they were old fashioned or out of touch either. But we have accepted things we know are wrong.:covereyes History repeats itself and there is nothing new under the sun. If we want to know what the likely future of our society is all we have to do is study the other great societies and see why they fell... Pick one Greece, Rome, Egypt, Babylon.


----------



## brg240 (Aug 4, 2009)

that is some craziness, that reminds me I saw on an atlanta news station site some man got charged with having sex with a horse makes me sick DDD:


----------



## Almaz (Aug 4, 2009)

They've been married what like 2 Years now. Shameful.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 4, 2009)

brg240 said:


> that is some craziness, that reminds me I saw on an atlanta news station site some man got charged with having sex with a horse makes me sick DDD:


 
   No, No  , No   Lord No! ! !

What is wrong with people ? ! ?   It's no small wonder why God has strict guidelines for sex.   Yet folks are hopping over the line like it's a trampoline.

No restraint... absolutely no restraint.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 4, 2009)

How does this nut job plan on having children with this dolphin husband? Sick just plain sick. I'm trying so hard to not hurl at the moment.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 4, 2009)

She was obviously looking for attention which we are giving her lol
The world is sick we know this already...
At least she hasn't tried to do it to him and make those mer ppl yet lol...
Anb ur so silly lol


----------



## misstobz (Aug 4, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Wow ... Dolphins, sheep ... I'm not the most conservative person in the world, but some things are just out of this world. Well, we definitely know they are NOT equally yoked. There must be a loop hole in the law that makes this legal. Nuts!
> 
> I'm surprised someone hasn't chimed in and said, "Well, women have been marrying "dogs" for ages, so what's the problem."  Sorry...


 
How ironic you mention this because a couple of months ago I read an article about a Ghanain woman actually marrying her beloved dog. I was so surprised because in "African" culture this mess is a BIG NO NO!!


----------

